# Keep getting logged out when viewing archives



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

When I am browsing the archived forums I keep getting logged out of the forum. If I am at home this isnt a big deal, but when I view TCF from other places this can be annoying because I dont always remember my password. Can someone please look into this for me?


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hello...

This would be a cookie issue as the login setting are keep on the browser.

Regards,


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I had this same thing happen to me earlier. Except now, after I've logged back in, it's kicked me out again. Odd.


----------

